# Red Kite



## littleowl (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 16, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 16, 2015)

Great photo Littleowl, thanks for sharing!


----------



## drifter (Mar 16, 2015)

Nice photo. Wish I could do that.


----------



## DoItMyself (Mar 17, 2015)

Great picture!


----------



## littleowl (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks for the comments. To take any thing that is flying choose sports mode on you camera.Or if you are photographing propeler driven planes use a slower shutter speed.


----------

